# Connection string for MSSQL db in plesk



## techquipped (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm using plesk control panel to upload my MSSQL database and the connection string i've specified is as follows : 
ConnectionString" value="server=Server address; database=db_name; uid=my_userid; pwd=user_pwd".
When I'm opening my website the error shown is as follows :Cannot open database "db_name" requested by the login. The login failed.
Login failed for user 'userid'.
Is there any problem with the connection string I'm using. Please could anyone help me on this.


----------

